# Billboard tarps...Craigslist Michigan



## NitroDave (Oct 29, 2009)

If anyone is looking for giant tarps....seems like a good price.....
Here is link to craigslist Lansing Mi. http://lansing.craigslist.org/mat/1438537214.html


----------



## wendell (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a very good price.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Darn - Sure wish I lived closer so I could get a couple at that price.


----------



## heppm01 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.

(Cohoctah? We're practically neighbors. I'm in Deerfield Twp)


----------



## rustynut (Oct 31, 2009)

anyone check these out yet ?


----------



## NitroDave (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought about going there on Monday.....

Anybody interested some ???

Could do a group buy and get a better price.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 31, 2009)

There is quite a difference in price per sq ft based on the two sizes.  I wonder if there's a typo?



> 14X48 25 A PIECE OR 5 FOR 100 MORE YOU BUY THE BETTER THE DISCOUNT
> 
> 12X24 4 FOR 20 OR 10 FOR 30


For $100 you get 3360 sq ft with the big ones.
For $30 you get 2880 sq ft with the smaller ones.


----------



## rustynut (Nov 11, 2009)

doesnt look like anyone made it out to check these out ?


----------



## NitroDave (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope...life got in the way again... maybe next time. :down:


----------



## vwboomer (Nov 12, 2009)

If that was closer I'd have snatched a couple dozen


----------



## rustynut (Nov 12, 2009)

the smaller ones are standard thickness tarps.
the larger ones are the thicker ones.
they have black backs or white backs
other side was a billboard if i understand correctly
lined up to pick some up
will post again after i receive them
rn


----------



## NitroDave (Nov 12, 2009)

But the real question.....


Were you able to get a better price on the large ones????

I know...I'm a cheap bastich....


----------



## rustynut (Nov 17, 2009)

ok 
picked up those tarps saturday
the thick ones are awsome thick
they appear to be painted on one side, advertisement i'm guessing
they are better than 70 lbs each
bought ten of the thick ones (14 x 48)
quite a handful folded about 3ft by 4ft
when i asked if he could do me any better on the price he tossed in 5 of the 12 x 24 thin ones
that was cool, use them for something
also says that they will soon be switching to a much lighter material.........
now here's the kicker
when i got home with them and stacked them up i'm only counting nine
they were heavy and we were both loading them into the truck
Sonoma got pretty full & didnt do a count  -  my bad
contacted him today
we'll see what happens from here
rn


----------



## rustynut (Nov 20, 2009)

ok
picked up number 10 last nite
he also threw in an extra 14 x 48 heavy one for my trouble
rn


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 20, 2009)

You fellows are making me jealous.  Anyone willing to check out the cost to ship one or two to MA?  PM me if you are willing to give it a try...  I expect given the weight it won't be worth it but worth a check.


----------



## Fuelmaker (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a good friend who works for Park Outdoor (advertising, they own billboards in Central NY state and northern PA).  He tells me that used billboard tarps are actually a nuisance for the billboard owners because they are the property of the advertiser and are rarely re-used, so it is awkward to ask a client whether they want to dispose of a tarp they just had printed the month before.  As long as you assure the billboard company that you are sensitive to the need to not display the advertising side of the tarp, they will probably be happy to give them away.  There are often phone numbers right at the bottom of billboards you could call to find the nearest office, which probably has a bunch of used tarps siting around.


----------

